# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Zion  special nearly-last-night dinner

## cec1

. . . photos to come!

----------


## cassidain

Monsieur Denis !

----------


## amyb

They sure treat you right on that special island, Dennis.  Enjoy.

----------


## cec1

First course . . . a repeat for me because I loved it in another recent evening.  The dried tuna with fennel on a rice pancake with rice vinegar sorbet & lime.  Eaten in two bites . . . each an exciting, wonderful explosion of flavors!

----------


## cec1

Main course . . . veal sweetbreads in maple syrup with fresh corn kernels & popcorn.  Delicious & fun!


Sweetbreads have never been a go-to item for me, but was introduced to this delicacy about 1970 when an attorney for whom I worked in San Francisco took me to dinner for my birthday . . . now  amazingly!  52 years ago!  We went to an elegant old SF French restaurant (VERY _classique_!), The Old Poodle Dog.  It probably was the very first French restaurant in which I had eaten.

The restaurant was legendary:  Not only was the French food at this five-story 1800s restaurant hailed as the best in the city; there were dining rooms with beds, so stuffed customers could sleep off their wine-drenched meal.. My host / boss suggested that the sweetbreads were outstanding.  I had no idea what they were, but being game for the recommendation, I said, great!  They were delicious . . . and it only was much later in the evening when I figured out what I had eaten! (Google didnt exist in those days . . . I probably turned to the Encyclopedia Brittanica  apologies to young people today who dont have a clue about what Im describing!)

In intervening years, Ive never become a fan of organ meats.  From time to time, however, I will have them when I know that the restaurant will offer an exquisite example of the category. (Id say the same about _steak tartare_.)

With this story, I write that Zions sweetbreads tonight were mouthwateringly exquisite!  In 50+ years, though infrequently a choice for me, Ive never savored this dish so spectacularly.  Tender, sweet, melt-in-the-mouth! Only The Old Poodle Dog comes to mind as a rival,

----------


## Cwater

> . . . photos to come!



rarified air.  Wonderful posting.

----------


## cec1

Winding-up with dessert, its a medley of a couple of richly chocolate lollipops on sticks . . . perched, like fat birds in flight, next to a twisted, continuous band of light, slightly toasted, flaky pastry which wraps around raspberries & soft, divinely rich chocolate raspberry mousse.  Alongside the plate is a small pitcher of the chocolate raspberry mousse, with instructions from the Chef to dip one of the lollipops in the sauce before pouring the rest of it over the decadent band of heavenly pastry, chocolate, & raspberry mousse.



I know that I often wax poetic about food . . . and I generally speak only about the best (at various price points).  Ill, nonetheless, say that Chef Jean Baptistes dessert tonight was a _tour dforce_ . . . and a monument in an evening of crowning achievement.

----------


## elgreaux

looks fantastique, hats off - or is that toques off - to JBP...

----------


## cec1

> They sure treat you right on that special island, Dennis.  Enjoy.



Merci, Amy . . . the compliments that I offer are so well deserved, personalized menu or not!

----------


## cec1

> looks fantastique, hats off - or is that toques off - to JBP...



Thank you, Ellen . . . worthy of a new book!

----------


## cec1

> rarified air.  Wonderful posting.



Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Dennis

DAYUM!

Happy Birthday, Dennis!

----------


## GMP62

Just fabulous, Dennis! We LOVE when you wax poetic about your fine dining experiences, especially when accompanied by your photos. As it is often stated, it’s good to be Dennis Carlton!! 

 :Wink:

----------


## Hawke

Happy birthday Dennis! I hope to visit your villa one more time. Also thanks for all you have done for us.

----------

